# iPod Touch 1ere génération



## zedszed (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
mon iPod touch s'est arrêté brusquement au milieu d'une chanson. La surprise était sur l'écran affiché un câble USB en direction d'iTunes: ce que j'ai compris que l'ipod me demande de le brancher à iTunes. J'a branché l'ipod sur mon MacBook.
La surprise était, que mon iPod n'est pas apparu sur iTunes. Mais,  j'ai eu un message d'iTunes qui me demande que mon iPod est protégé avec un mot de passe! 
Impossible de taper cet mot de passe car l'ipod est maintenant bloque, sur cette image: câble usb en direction d'iTunes!
Quelqu'un a eu ce même problème? quelqu'un pourra m'aider s'il vous plait. Merci Mac G, merci à vous tous et bonne année.
Zedszed


----------



## tantoillane (31 Décembre 2009)

Comme ça tout à coup ? C'est étrange. Tu as essayé de commencer par le redémarrer simplement ? Pour ce faire tu le débranches de l'ordi et tu appuies sur le bouton rond et le bouton de mise en veille (en fait les deux seuls boutons sur un ipod touch de 1ère génération ) jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne. Attends quelques secondes qu'il finisse de s'éteindre (quasi-instantané). Ensuite tu le redémarres en appuyant sur le bouton du haut.



edit : au fait le mot de passe qu'il te demande n'est pas celui que tu as (peut-être) configuré sur l'iPod et que tu tapes chaque fois que tu le déverrouille. C'est un mot de passe que tu as choisi dans iTunes en cochant une case sur l'onglet résumé qui ressemble à "protéger la synchronisation par un mot de passe"


----------



## zedszed (1 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Oui, c'est arrivé comme ça.  J'ai redémarré et redémarré mais en vain.
Je pense comme toi, oui mon iPod est protégé par un mot de passe que moi même l'ai installé.
Mais j'ai pas cherché dans iTunes, de toute façon il est bloqué, et je l'ai prêté à un ami pour voir ce qu'il peut faire... Sinon je le brancherai et essayerai de chercher à travers iTunes une solution  pour ce mot de passe...merci


----------



## zedszed (4 Janvier 2010)

toujours pas de solutions! personne n'a une idée? merci  à vous


----------

